# الليث نائم



## ابن سينا (10 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
لا يغرنّك أن الليث نائم
إن البركان بعد سبات قائم
ولا يغرنّك أن الليل ساكن
إن الريح من سكن هادم 
ولا يغرنّك أن المعصم مكبل
إن القيد لا بد يتحطم
ولا يغرنّك أن الحكم خائن
فإن الشعب عزيز مسلم
ولا يغرنّك أن الشعب مؤمن
إنه مارد يتململ وسينتقم 
ولا يغرنّك أن الشعب ممزق
فهم أمة واحدة ولا ضيم
أمة الإسلام أمة عز ونهم
أمةهي وسط بين الأمم​


----------



## enas_s_sh (18 يوليو 2012)

tnxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

